# Question



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

How long does it take between the consultation with the surgeon that you have the surgery ?


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

For me it is 4 weeks. I know some others here have waited longer.


----------



## Ptbrwn (Feb 3, 2013)

For me it was a few days short of 4 weeks.


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

Is it for everybody the wait is 4 Weeks or it depends on the surgeon or.case by case situation?


----------



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

I think it depends on your surgeon's schedule and the medicines you are taking.

I saw my surgeon last Monday (the 8th) and am having surgery on Wednesday (the 17th). I was on no thyroid medicines, but am/was taking a beta blocker and a birth control pill. My surgeon put me on Lugol's iodine solution, but said if I was allergic to it (which I'm not), I would have to take a different medicine (I forgot the name) and it would take longer before I could get surgery.


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh ok cause I'm, taking a beta blocker and that's it for now.....I guess I find out when my surgery is on the 22nd


----------



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

Good luck! hugs1


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

:hugs:Thank you I will let everyone know when it is....


----------

